
US gov't to air-drop toxic mice on Guam snakes - Lightning
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/us-govt-air-drop-toxic-mice-guam-snakes
======
lutusp
A quote: "Vice said the goal is not to eradicate the snakes, but to control
and contain them."

So I take it these people don't understand evolution? Because of the lack of
indigenous brown tree snake predators, even a single surviving breeding pair
will eventually recreate the present problem, and the evidence is that the
present plague of snakes probably started with ... a single breeding pair
stowed away on a ship.

